
 I'm already listening to music, so shut the f*ck up. thanks. - nickb
http://haineault.com/blog/39/
======
eru
Why use profanities - but then censor yourself in a transparent?

~~~
nickb
I censored him for the simple reason of not triggering any filters that some
people might be behind. I don't want anyone blocking Hacker News. No,
profanities don't bother me at all.

~~~
eru
Oh, how I look forward to the corporate environment..

